# 2013 Polaris ranger roof



## trophybuck1220 (Dec 23, 2010)

I am looking for a roof for a 2013 polaris ranger 800 full size. If anybody has one or knows where to get a good one let me know. Thanks


----------



## Tail'in around (Oct 12, 2006)

http://triplecwelding.com/

John's a great guy and they make their own roofs. Alot of what you see aren't American made and are not completely welded and near as nice of roof. I've had mine for about a year now and its with standing all the wear and tear I give it.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I love my Pro Box top. Best mod I have done.

http://www.proboxrocks.com/


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

My buddy owns K&S Atv Accessories in Pasedena. Give Kyle or his wife Shawn a call. They are a dealer for Pro Box. I like the plastic Polaris lock n Ride top. I rub a lot of trees, sometimes in tight spaces when trail riding, it flexes a lot. You hit something with a Pro Box it will damage or crack it. Just preference on what type of riding you do. Thats why I didnt get the Pro Box

Kyle 
(281) 487-4500

.


----------

